# New to exercise - type 2



## Manwithabag (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi, first post here. Sorry for the length.

I've been T2 insulin dependent for approx 17 years. I had Crohn's disease for 15 years resulting in surgery and my colon removed in 2003 (now living with an ileostomy which I manage perfectly well). I was diagnosed with diabetes 5m after my first surgery. Have always been a couch potato and am way too heavy but like many others I go through periods of exercise then typically something happens and I lose momentum and end up putting any weight loss back on. My A1C is nothing to be proud of and my insulin resistance is high resulting in what many may consider to be high doses of insulin to attempt some form of control. Anyway, my reason for posting... I gave myself a massive kick up the proverbial backside and have been using the current situation to exercise more, within the guidelines set by the UK Govt. So I start week 8 today, I've walked every day starting from 2-3m per day building up and now walking 4-5m every day. The benefits are enormous and I feel so much better. My insulin requirements are around a third of what I was previously administering, my diet is much more healthy and controlled, my blood control is much, much better and of course with the exercise and reduced insulin floating around in my system I am starting to see quite a few pounds or so fall off. 

So why the post... in the last few days my insulin requirements have gone back up slightly. Not to the levels pre-exercise or anywhere near but I have started running in the walks also - nothing too heavy, just a minute here and there with recovery in between building up to 10 minutes over the course of the walk. This is a huge achievement for me and whilst I'm not at all disheartened by the need to go back up slightly, it does mean the tight control I had is a little harder to achieve whilst I adjust again but I'm curious as to why (and I otherwise feel fine). I'm no health expert so feel free to correct me but my thinking is that with the extra push on the muscles with the running my body is calling for more from my glucogen stores but I have insufficient insulin (or inability to use it effectively) to counteract the rise resulting in elevated blood glucose.

Anyone been through this and have any ideas please? TIA.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi !  Yes - it's common that we see an increase in BG before we see a drop, but I'll leave someone more expert in the D & Exercise area to offer help.  Leading question I'm afraid - what sort of BG do you have before you go out for your walk?


----------



## Manwithabag (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks @trophywench, BG is below 6 on waking, breakfast then straight out exercising.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 22, 2020)

So - we have no idea what your BG is before you take the exercise then.  So - does the exercise actually increase it, or would it have gone up anyway?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 23, 2020)

First of all, well done on the exercise and running @Manwithabag - as you rightly say, it’s a huge achievement, and you should feel very proud of sticking with it. 

Typically I believe it is anaerobic exercise which stimulates glycogen release - so full-on sprints, heavy weights HIIT, etc. The sort of activity where you can’t breathe much during it.

I am not quite sure what is happening in your case -  it in your shoes I think I would be tempted to chuck some test strips at it and get readings before / during / after for a week to get a better picture?


----------



## Manwithabag (Apr 24, 2020)

Thank you for your replies. Things seems to have settled in the last 24-28 hours so it may have been a blip or something systemically  causing them to raise slightly but I will continue to monitor and do as you suggest should it happen again. Appreciate your assistance and stay well!


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 24, 2020)

Manwithabag said:


> Thank you for your replies. Things seems to have settled in the last 24-28 hours so it may have been a blip or something systemically  causing them to raise slightly but I will continue to monitor and do as you suggest should it happen again. Appreciate your assistance and stay well!


There are times when readings just don’t make sense, and logic flies out the window.
Glad that things have settled, and well done on exercising. Certainly gathering some info from readings before during and after will help you to perhaps spot a pattern if it happens again.
Just one thought: did you change your breakfast at all?


----------



## Manwithabag (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi @SB2015 no change... not to breakfast (or even the amount), walking regime or route which is why I was pretty stumped. I'm a 'Rome was built in a day' sort of guy so if it doesn't work once then readjust to see what needs to be done differently next time but obviously with this type of scenario sometimes just monitoring is the best option.


----------

